# European influences in Brazilian cities...and all over the world



## DBertrand (Jul 19, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> É mesmo, sudestino?


Cabeça chata :lol:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

¡¡Very nice the Brazil of *papier-machê*!! :nuts:

By the way, when they reached the coasts of Brazil the *German carabelas*?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

No my friend,germans,polishes,and italians who came to brazil were dying of hungry and bad life conditions during 19th century....and Brazil had many lands of coffe plants and new cites for them to live

*AN AD FOR ITALIAND AND OTHER EUROPEAN COME IN 1908*










*For japaneses*










*Immigrants in São Paulo*



















* Immigrants just arrived from Asia and Europe in Santos*



















*Already in the farms and the cities*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

The same hungry Germans who emigrated to the United States in the 19th century, before Bismarck and the unification, emigrated to Brazil too.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

DBertrand said:


> Cabeça chata :lol:


Melhor chata do que oca, babaca.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I never knew that Brazil was popular destination to immigrate. 

Brazil is not rich country like USA, and it look like Brazil doesn't benefit those immigrant that much, because Brazil is still much poorer than USA or West Europe.

Good thing that these threads educate some ignorant person's like me. :bash:

And good photos!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

During the 19th century, the USA wasn't very better than Brazil. It was little better, yes, but not so much. At that time Brazil had a lot of free arable land to colonize, and the majority of those immigrants (German, Italians, Japanese) were peasants interested in agricultural work.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Eike Batista a german-brazilian....27 billion dollars...was nice that his family came to brazil hahahahhaha*










*Jorge Paulo Lemann swiss-brazilian...11.5 billion dollars*










*José safra lebanese-brazilian 7 billion*










*Dorothéa Steinbruch german-brazilian 6.1 billion
*


----------



## Greatlakerman (Mar 30, 2009)

.for.ce.br said:


> During the 19th century, the USA wasn't very better than Brazil. It was little better, yes, but not so much. At that time Brazil had a lot of free arable land to colonize, and the majority of those immigrants (German, Italians, Japanese) were peasants interested in agricultural work.


USA was already one of the world great powers by then. Brazil? Most had no freaking idea on what the hell Brazil meant.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ O RLY?












All that dust covered towns in the Old West, with all that gunfire between criminals and sheriffs...

All that gangs of New York...

All that Civil War... 

hno: hno: hno:



For some reason, some Germans and Italians have choosen go to Brazil, not to the USA... Ask them why...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*SOEM GUYS IN BRAZILIAN THREAD ARE CALLING MY THREAD RIDICULOUS I JUST WANT TO EXPLAIN THAT THIS THREAD IS JUST TO SHOW THE UNKNOWED CITIES IN BRAZIL.......I'M NOT SAYING AFRICAN OR INDIGENOUS CULTURE ARE NOT GOOD BUT I THINK THE WORLD KNOW THEM BETTER ANYWAY I'LL SHOW HERE SOME AFRICAN AND INDIGENOUS THINGS IN BRAZIL FOR THEY DON'T CALL ME RACIST OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ brazilteen, it is a completely absurd if someone is calling you a racist.

You're not racist, nor your thread. You're just trying to show to the world a mostly unknown aspect of Brazil: the towns founded by the German and Italians immigrants, towns that have a very singular architecture.

The black African contribution and the native indigenous contribution to the Brazilian identity *are widely known by the rest of the world*. You're just trying to show some unknown aspects

Brazil received immigrants the same way the USA did. The immigrants contributed to the formation of our culture and identity. How many Northeasterners have had a great time and a lot of fun at the German *Oktoberfest* in the State of Santa Catarina? I've never been in the Oktoberfest but I know many people here in Fortaleza who already went there and were very well received and had a great time.

The greatest treasure of Brazil is called DI-VER-SI-TY. No other country in the world have so much diversity as we have. We are a plural country, where many different cultures meet and merge.

The German, Italian, Polish, Lebanese and Japanese immigrants are part of our culture, the same way the indigenous people and black African people are too.

I know the title of this thread is about "European influences in Brazilian cities" but we can show here a little bit of the *Asian* influence in Brazilian cities:



















The pictures above shows the "Liberdade" (it means Freedom), a district of the city of São Paulo with a high concentration of Japanese immigrants. It's São Paulo's Chinatown (or Japantown!)


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

Superb!!!! Brazil, huge cultural pot!!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ei Brazilteen, que tal Treze Tílias? Tenho algumas fotos num tópico próprio da cidade, se vc quiser.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pix


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Geoce said:


> Ei Brazilteen, que tal Treze Tílias? Tenho algumas fotos num tópico próprio da cidade, se vc quiser.


Ok you can post here that would be very nice thanks:cheers:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

We have to thank the Germans for coming to Brazil and teaching Brazilians how to make beer! :cheers:

_Herr_ Henrique Kremer, a German immigrant, was the father of one of Brazil's most precious creations:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

made in cold south but perfect for a beach in northeast HAHAHHA^^


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a preference for the colonial architecture and also for some of the more modern Brasilian architecture (I'm a big Niemeyer fan), but I think that a lot of this faux-German and Japanese architecture, to be honest, looks quite tacky both from an aesthetic point of view and also considering the fact that Brasil is a largely tropical country.

But regarding the diversity of Brasil--- I agree that it's very nice. It's created a very colourful country with lots of beautiful people and an interesting culture that one can describe as uniquely Brasilian.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ That's not "faux". All the German-style buildings are located in the towns with large number of descendants of German immigrants. This kind of buildings exists in those towns since the 19th century, when the first immigrants arrived. And the district of Liberdade in São Paulo, that has a lot of Asian architecture, have a huge concentration of descendants of the Japanese immigrants, and this kind of architecture is used in that district since the arrival of the first Japanese immigrants, in the first decades of the 20th century.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ yeah it is not fake the buildings are in cites where german,italians,swiss....descendents live......as where the olodum is is where have a big number of african descendents......


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Treze Tílias-Santa catarina state*














































*Fraiburgo-Santa catarina state*


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

חבר1.0;64087343 said:


> I have a preference for the colonial architecture and also for some of the more modern Brasilian architecture (I'm a big Niemeyer fan), but I think that a lot of this faux-German and Japanese architecture, to be honest, looks quite tacky both from an aesthetic point of view and also considering the fact that Brasil is a largely tropical country.


You are correct to some extent. Most of the german-style buildings are just Kitsch architecture with no historical value at all. Of course, there are genuine examples too, but most are not.

@brazilteen - thanks for another pointless thread.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ you are welcome.....--'


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

ALL MY OTHER THREADS WERE ABOUT INTERSTING PLACES...I HAVE THREADS ABOU MANAUS,RECIFE,SALVADOR,RIO DE JANEIRO,SÃO PAULO WHAT THE **** WHY ALL BRAZILIAN POPULATION IS AGAINST MY THREADS WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM????????????


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Ivoti-Rio Grande do Sul*




























*Videira-Santa Catarina*


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gravatal - Santa Catarina state

01- Bairro Termas do Gravatal








_Por Ivanor Celsio Rieck_

02- Bairro Termas do Gravatal








_ Germano Schüür_

03-Vista de um hotel








_Germano Schüür_

Joinville


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Italian descendents houses in Rio Grande do Sul*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

brazilteen said:


> ALL MY OTHER THREADS WERE ABOUT INTERSTING PLACES...I HAVE THREADS ABOU MANAUS,RECIFE,SALVADOR,RIO DE JANEIRO,SÃO PAULO WHAT THE **** WHY ALL BRAZILIAN POPULATION IS AGAINST MY THREADS WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM????????????


Well, I always like em 
I think your Brazil fellow man just can't stand the fact that Europe even has (had) an influence on Brazil...

Very nice pictures!Love them! I really did'nt know that such architecture even existed in Brazil.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thank you and I'll post more pics soon


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

NEVE - Serra Catarinense - São Joaquim por Charliston Spolti, no Flickr


Gramado-RS por Leonardo Agostini, no Flickr

*OKTOBERFEST-BRAZIL 2010*


Oktoberfest Blumenau 2010 por Victor Hugo Lueders, no Flickr


Oktoberfest Blumenau 2010 por Victor Hugo Lueders, no Flickr


Oktoberfest Blumenau 2010 por Victor Hugo Lueders, no Flickr


Oktoberfest Blumenau 2010 por Victor Hugo Lueders, no Flickr


Oktoberfest 2009 por OktoberBlumenau, no Flickr

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/oktoberblumenau/3996712040/" title="Oktoberfest 2009 por OktoberBlumenau, no Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2497/3996712040_62393c509e_z.jpg?zz=1" width="640" height="430" alt="Oktoberfest 2009" /></a>


Oktoberfest 2009 por OktoberBlumenau, no Flickr


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Greatlakerman said:


> USA was already one of the world great powers by then. Brazil? Most had no freaking idea on what the hell Brazil meant.


Percebe - se que tem gente que não entende absolutamente NADA de história =\ Triste situação rsrsrsrs :lol:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Ignorancia é foda UHAUAHUAHUA


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Venha meu amigo, por favor postar algumas fotos das meninas brasileiras também são sexy haha e as praias são incríveis também


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Pode ser mas eu tenho um thread sobre Nordeste poste fotos de praias lá...tenho sobre salvador,rio de janeiro,recife ou seja não faltam threads pra vc postar fotos de praia  Enquanto as brasileiras eu poso postar nesse thread e eu tenho outro só com fotos de pessoas do brasil no General photography pode postar lá também e aqui pode postar


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Greatlakerman said:


> USA was already one of the world great powers by then. Brazil? Most had no freaking idea on what the hell Brazil meant.


In 1800 the US wasn't much better than Brazil, both countries were insignificant colonial or ex-colonial holdings of European world powers. Most people in Europe had no freaking idea of what the hell USA meant as well.

By 1900 the situation was completely different. The US had growth enormously during the 19th century, and by 1900 had become the world's leading economic power. Though, in scientific and cultural importance it was still peripheral compared to the European powers. Brazil had much more limited economic growth during the 19th century and by 1900 was still insignificant compared to the rest of the world.

By 1950 the US finally became what it is today: the world's leading scientific, economic, military and cultural power. However, it should be noted that Brazil had advanced greatly from 1900 to 1950 and by the 50's Brazil was relatively much more important, although still very peripheral. The economic growth from 1900 to 1950 in Brazil was primarily fueled by the immigrants and their work ethics.

From circa 1930 to 2010 the difference in development between Brazil and the US was significantly reduced, although it is still great. As Brazil's GDP increased 100 times from 1910 to 2010, according to the IBGE, it was perhaps the fastest growth in the world, though South Korea may have had a comparable increase during the same period. This growth was concentrated in the south and southwest areas of the country, the areas of greatest concentration of immigrants.

Also, it should be noted that the US absorbed a much greater number of immigrants than Brazil. For example, the US absorbed 6 million German immigrants while Brazil only imported 200 thousand. Which explains why today the largest component of American population is derived from Germany (about a quarter of the US's white population is of German origin).

Immigration to Brazil occurred for different reasons than immigration to the US. The millions who emigrated to the US immigrated because American wages were higher than in Europe. While the ones that immigrated to Brazil did so because the government gave them land, in other words, subsidized the immigration process.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice pictures, please keep them coming. Its good to learn about the unknown in Latin America.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

*

You guys need to understand that Brazil was and still is a Melting Pot. Received and still receives immigrants from all over the world, as well as the U.S. 

And if they came and still come, that's because there are good living conditions in Brazil. Not all brazilian are poors and i dunno how many times we have to explain that the poors today are up 20% of the population according to the OECD. Mean, at least 75% to 80% of Brazilian people (at least 150 million people) are not poor according to OECD. Poor people in Brazil are 30 ~35 million people. Ok? Now forget about the poverty because Brasil is not a Poor Country. Its a Country with many poors. Brazil received between 6 and 11 million European immigrants during the twentieth century. Cities shown below are german colonization, Italian, Polish, Japanese and other peoples that Brazil received. THEY ARE NOT FAKE! *





Copyright Macapuna 









Copyright Bina Abreu 









Atribuição Não-comercial Cristiano Casado 









Atribuição Não-comercial Cristiano Casado 









Copyright Picture Brazil 









Copyright marcosmd1 









Copyright Sandra Elize 









Copyright Macapuna 









Copyright Macapuna 









Copyright JAIME BLUMENAU SC 









Copyright Emerson Hernandez 









Copyright Caio Flavio 









Copyright paulo.pivetta 









Copyright Emerson Hernandez 









Copyright Charles Vellar 









Copyright Jairo Backes 









Copyright Alessandra.A. 









Copyright Arlete 









Copyright Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com 









Copyright Ana Carla Sousa 









Copyright Ana Carla Sousa 







​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Very nice pictures Alex Thank you
*Brazilian girls of european orign asked by SO143*

*Gisele Bundchen*

Gisele Bundchen Calzedonia Swimwear por Capy_87, no Flickr

*Mariana Ximenes*

Batom mariana ximenes! por mel_oliveira, no Flickr

*Ana Hickmann*

Ana Hickmann por X-DUDS, no Flickr


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

Actually it is Brazilian-German ancestry. It is proven that 97% of Brazilians (90% of the afro brazilians as well) have European ancestry, mean we can say that all brazilians has european origins in greater or lesser degrees or even that most brazilians has african origins too. 

I think we should stick in the non-Portuguese architectural influence in Brazil and no the influence on the brazilian genes, by non portugueses people.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ I think you are right


----------

